# Problems installing agv antivirus



## RobinEH (May 1, 2008)

I have windows vista, and am trying to install avg free antivirus 8, but all I get is Error: action failed for file avgwdsvc.exe: starting service
Error: 0 x 800736b1
I think my windows defender is stopping it, but I dont know how to disable windows defender while I install the antivirus.
Please help as my computer has no antivirus ...I need it soon as pos.


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have AVG 8.0 on my Vista Home Premium, and although it has gone smooth on both desktop and laptop, there is a way, Click on lower left bottom windows logo, control panel, then upper left, security, the third item down says, 'allow a program thru windows firewall'. I think I like the 7.5 better, as this updated version never finds anything wrong, and Ad-Aware always seems to find something. Hope this helps, I would probably delete the download and go back and get another download.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

There seems to be a small problem with the site at the moment,I couldnt do my daily update as usual,so give it a try later ...you may have better luck...I dont know if Vista has a security centre like XP does,but if it has thats where you can do the disabling ...

*Shiprock520* AVG wont find anything if there is nothing to find ...it looks for viruses whereas Adaware looks for spyware etc,two completely different things ...


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

69, I Should have mentioned That AVG also has anti-spyware, spamware, rootkit, and doesn't find anything but 'warnings'


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I had thought afterwards that was you might be talking about  I too dont like this latest version,much prefer the older one ,so much so that I dont use it anymore,just use Win Patrol and Spywareblaster ....


----------



## RobinEH (May 1, 2008)

Ok, I have worked out how to disable Windows Defender....and tried to install the Agv Antivirus 8........but it still came up with Error:0 x 800736b1
and failed to install.
I am a beginner computer user and this is frustrating...I have looked at version 7.5 but it says its for Luxus/Lexus? ...what is that?
Any suggestions/solutions apprieciated.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Like I said earlier there were problems on the AVG site as it threw up an error while I was trying to download daily updates,they wouldnt install ...so try again later when they have had a chance to put the problem on the site right .....Its *Linux *that you were asking about ...its a different type of operating system used by some people....it will not be for you .....


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

shiprock520 said:


> 69, I Should have mentioned That AVG also has anti-spyware, spamware, rootkit, and doesn't find anything but 'warnings'


For some reason AVG 8 flags the entries made by spywareblaster
Its really annoying


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition
that's the free one on left column


----------

